# Blood pressure and vaping



## Alex (2/4/18)

*NB! This is from reddit (ie Not from ME)*

Blood pressure and vaping (90 days analogue Free) self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 5 hours ago by Splinkk

Little background- At 26 I found out I had high blood pressure (Average readings were 140/100) At the time i worked as a clinical nurse manager in a large 120 bed nursing home so attributed this to stress mostly, (obviously didn't want to admit to myself that smoking between 10 and 20 cigarettes a day had anything to do with it). Tried cutting down to having 5-10 cigarettes a day but this had absolutely no effect whatsoever. Doctor put me on blood pressure meds (Zestril 10mg) and this brought my BP around 120/90, though had side effects where I could feel my heart race and felt a bit dizzy when I stood up.

So fast forward 2 years, got a new job in a general practitioners office, which is a lot less stress. Stopped taking the Zestril and measured my BP twice a day. To my disappointment my blood pressure was still rocking around 130/95. Diastolic NEVER came below 90. I figured hypertension is something I would just have to deal with forever, my Dad has been on BP meds since his early 30's, and you can't run from your family. (He has never smoked or drank alcohol either)

So smoked my last analogue on New Years Eve night, and have been vaping since. Using 3mg during the week, then 6mg when out having a few drinks.

I have access to a BP machine in my office so been taking 2 a day readings

First 30 days vaping - BP averaged 125/95 30-60 days vaping BP Average 120/91 60-90 days vaping BP Average 118/86

I'm ecstatic that my diastolic has finally come below 90! Even when I took BP meds my bottom number would never come below it. This is only 3 months off the stinkies so hoping it will continue to improve in months to come.

Hope this might serve as some inspiration to people quitting smoking for cardiac reasons!

source: https: //www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/88z0gn/blood_pressure_and_vaping_90_days_analogue_free/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (2/4/18)

Now this is interesting! I've had hypertension (high blood pressure for years) and I've been on daily medication. However, about 2 months back I was experiencing light-headedness and I discovered that, surprise, surprise, my blood pressure was LOW. My GP advised me to stop taking my meds. 

Could vaping have something to do with it? I started vaping in August last year, but I had already given up smoking 3 years prior to staring to vape. Somehow I doubt it. There's nothing in the juice that lowers blood pressure as far as I know. I can understand that when a person switches from smoking to vaping that there would be decrease in blood pressure, but I had switched from Nicorette to vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/4/18)

The medical community seems divided on the issue of high blood pressure and smoking. A quick google revealed the following:

NCBI:



> It is a paradox that while smoking acutely increases blood pressure, a slightly lower blood pressure level has been found among smokers than nonsmokers in larger epidemiological studies. Because blood pressure may increase after cessation of smoking, a smoke quitting program should not postpone initiation of antihypertensive treatment in patients otherwise in need of such treatment.



American Heart Association:



> While smoking is a proven risk factor for heart attack and stroke, its connection to high blood pressure (HBP or hypertension) is still being determined. However, both smoking and exposure to secondhand smoke increase the risk for the buildup of fatty substances (plaque) inside the arteries (atherosclerosis) — a process that high blood pressure is known to accelerate. Every time you smoke, it also causes a temporary increase in blood pressure.



Web MD:



> You probably already know that smoking is bad for your lungs. Did you know it also makes you more likely to get high blood pressure and heart disease?
> 
> The nicotine in cigarette smoke is a big part of the problem. It raises your blood pressure and heart rate, narrows your arteries and hardens their walls, and makes your blood more likely to clot. It stresses your heart and sets you up for a heart attack or stroke.



OnHealth:



> Although smoking increases the risk of vascular complications (for example, heart disease and stroke) in people who already have hypertension, it is not associated with an increase in the development of hypertension. Nevertheless, smoking a cigarette can repeatedly produce an immediate, temporary rise in the blood pressure of 5 to10 mm Hg. Steady smokers however, actually may have a lower blood pressure than nonsmokers. The reason for this is that the nicotine in the cigarettes causes a decrease in appetite, which leads to weight loss. This, in turn, lowers the blood pressure.



Blood Pressure UK:



> *Q. I have high blood pressure and I enjoy smoking. Will giving up really make much difference?*
> 
> *A.* The answer is an emphatic yes! While smoking does not directly affect your blood pressure, it will cause your arteries to narrow - just as high blood pressure does. This puts you at much higher risk of heart disease and stroke.



So yeah, the medical fraternity are sure that smoking reduces your blood pressure. Or increases it. Or they're not sure yet how it affects it. Or it doesn't increase BP but still narrows your arteries. Which is what high BP does. Something like that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/4/18)

I can attest to the lowering of blood pressure as well since I stopped smoking. While being a smoker, and working in a stressful environment, I eventually had to succumb to the Dr's orders of needing to take blood pressure meds. Been on it for a number of years now and the last year before I started vaping the Dr was considering increasing my dosage as it was climbing steadily again - I visit the Dr every 6 months as one should and the 2nd consultation that year he said to me if there is no change by the next one he will increase the dosage. So in between that consultation and the next I started vaping and put away the stinkies. Next consultation, BP a perfect 120/80, Dr and me happy. Consultation after that, again a perfect 120/80 and so it has continued for the past number of consultations since.

Now before the inevitable questions get asked like did I start exercising, did I start watching what I eat and all to help this or did I change jobs to something less stressful. No, I am still allergic to exercise and vegetables and I still enjoy my 2-3 times per week take-aways and I actually started my own business in between thus adding to my stress levels. The only change I made other than switching from smoking to vaping was I started drinking a lot of water, seeing as vaping makes me very thirsty.

This is not absolute proof, I do realise it, but it works for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (3/4/18)

@Alex 

Unfortunately, vaping has caused high blood pressure for me.

All the wiping off of juice everywhere, the constant leaking of devices and having to replace batteries constantly makes me crazy mad, and not to even mention the bloody idiots who still believe that vaping is bad for you! See? There goes my blood pressure again! Damnit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz (3/4/18)

Good Read, My BP is 180/120 normally. I'm on a small dose of meds now and trying to drop it, stopped the stinkies for months now, Lets see how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------

